# PMV & Pox / arif_bigevil / Read This, Please



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have moved your post here so more of our members can try and help you. Please keep your replies here in this thread by clicking on reply and typing your message.

Terry
------------------------------------------------------------
Assalam qualekum.........

"complete nuska

1. dawalmisk ambri johri 01 bottle
2. chandi work 20 nos
3. gold work 10 nos
4. zafaran 04 masay
5. jawar mohra 01 grm

sab mix kar lain aur rat das bajay chanay brabar goli bana kar har kabootar to day aur uper say yeh pani dain
(mix the whole things & give these to the pigeons at 10 p.m)

1. pani 1/2 kalo
2. moti lachi 04 nos
3. dal chani 1 piece small
4. kali mirch 04 nos.
5. jawain 1 spoon

is ko halki anch par ubal lain jab pani adha rah jay to utar lain
2 cc yeh pani 3cc sada pani kay sath mix kar kay per kabooter rat ko goli danay kay badh dain
(at first mixed the above things then boiled it & give these to the pigeons )

subah urany say 01 hour pehlay per kabooter 10cc sada pani lazmi dain
inshallah bahoot acha result ay ga"


dear friends i read this topic very minotly but i am confused.........because i am a new comer in this line.....i love my kabootar but they fly about 4-5 hrs. i want to increase their flying time. please tell me the full treatment theropy. i mean how much time i give them this medicine?? i mean it's give them in weakly or daily....?? is it harmfull?? please help me.....!

one another problem,I am a INDIAN so i can't understand the pakistani languege properly. please tell me the amount level of 
Of Pakistani Weight in english.

1-nos means?? 2- masay means?? 3- kalo means?? 

please help me.......i am waiting for ur answer.

KHUDA HAPHIZ...........


================================================== ==================================================

Assalam qualekum.........


Dear sir,

MY pigeons (homer) suffering from a diseas for couple of weaks. the main symptom of this diseas is watery eyes. my pigeon's eye full fill with water & they are very weak. i used Terramycine,meriquine,vitamin etc... but it does not cure properly.
mainly the baby pigeon are effected Extremely. Now the diseas turn into POX.I escape three effected pigeons very far away from my loft.
please tell me what am doing??i am very confused....

KHUDA HAPHIZ...........

================================================== ================================================== ==

Assalam qualekum.........


Dear sir,

one of my female pigeon(Homer) effected by paramyxo (PMVI) diseas. i suvived her but after this dieas she does not ley eggs. Before this diseas she ley eggs normaly.But now she is doing seually relaion with her partner but does not ley eggs.
she is a very high flying homer so i want to breed from her.

Please tell me any solution of that matter.

KHUDA HAPHIZ...........

==================================================


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

From what I can understand here...



I'd say Quarenteen the effected Birds...have them in individual Cages if possible...have a 'Bed Chart' for each one...Steralize all food and water bowls each night...



Start over as for describing symptoms...


Have white towelling for Cage Bottoms...monitor the poops/urates...


Maybe various members here could venture ideas about diagnosis...after which, ideas about what meds would follow.



Phil
l v


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

For a Pigeon with watery eyes I would use TYLAN or TYLOSIN .How long ago your Pigeons went throu PMV??

If you have POX, there is no meds for it, at this point. I think I read, that there is some vaccine for it, but has to be given before , NEVER while bird is going thru already.
I m absolutely not an expert on PIGEONS, i know more about the wild birds. I hope that, some one will be here very soon to helpYou. 

Nell


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

If we review the symptoms...tentative diagnosis can follow.


Accepting anyone's summary diagnosis, when they have no track record, ( or often, evenwhen they half-way do, ) is a formula for disaster.


How do we know PPMV or Pox are present?


We dont...


"Symptoms"...described carefully...redantically...thoroughly...in the best detail possible for the person making the observations...



Phil
l v


----------



## nawaz (Jul 7, 2011)

any one hwo can tell me thet how to increase the timing of the pigeon


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Poster Nawaz has been advised to open a new topic in appropriate forum, and given instructions on how to do so.


----------

